# Driver App on your own phone



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

So far I have seen on Facebook that the San Diego and Austin markets have the driver app available for partners to use on their own devices (iPhone 4S or better only). Since the app isn't on the App Store they are making drivers come to an event to have the app put on their phone. 

Has anyone done this? What other markets are getting this?


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes, you have to go in to get it.


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm in CT and it's now available for download when you apply. Not sure if this is the case in all states.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm in Austin. I loaded mine myself on Google play. I'm using an Android Galaxy S6.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Mine was available in the Play Store after I was approved as a driver in NYC.. I'm using the Galaxy S5


----------



## Arevalo (Oct 5, 2015)

t.uber d0tc0m slashIOS obviamente para iPhone.
UberPartner en el Play Store, para Android

Lo interesante de esto es que a algunos compañeros no aparece la versión 3.56, sino la 3.55...
En la versión 3.56 la calificación al pasajero es prácticamente invisible, de modo que podrás poner su estrella solitaria al mal pasajero sin sentirte presionado a ponerle 5 porque te observa.

The latest 3.56 allows este the rider hiddenly, the star pressed is of a invisible white color.

If GooglePlay doesn't show you the v3.56:

Tiny cc slashPartner356


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Marie Cox said:


> I'm in CT and it's now available for download when you apply. Not sure if this is the case in all states.


You do realize that you replied to a post over a year old, didn'tcha?


----------

